# Help! My Mantid is Sick



## superfreak (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, my name is Olga. I have a male Large Brown Mantid nymph. I assume this as he is still green with a white stripe down his back. I've had him for about 2 weeks. He hasn't moulted during the time I've had him. Recently he has stopped taking food (laboratory-bred Queensland Fruit Fly) and his underbelly has lost its previous shade of green and started turning purplish-black. He seems weaker and lethargic. He has trouble supporting himself as he walks, dragging his abdomen along the ground (or my hand).

What is wrong with him? Is it diet or is he going to moult soon? I am lost for answers. If anyone has any ideas on how to save him, please help.

Thankyou, Olga.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 30, 2008)

that doesnt sound too good.


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2008)

Will probably die.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 30, 2008)

I heard it may be a bacterial infection. It recently ate a serving of manuka honey with warm water having not eaten anything for a couple of days. This is a sign of improvement, right?


----------



## Rick (Aug 30, 2008)

superfreak said:


> I heard it may be a bacterial infection. It recently ate a serving of manuka honey with warm water having not eaten anything for a couple of days. This is a sign of improvement, right?


Don't beleive everything you hear. People like to throw around things like 'bacterial infection' without truly knowing the cause. Chances of recovery are slim when it comes to this.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 30, 2008)

ah. thats sad  

i had hoped it was just changing colour/ going to moult. it is going whitish on its head/thorax.

in the likely case that Mogbert (as i named him) does not survive, does anyone know where i could cheaply purchase large mantids in sydney? i found this one in my yard.

thanks for the help.

fingers crossed for a recovery.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 30, 2008)

You could probably get an ootheca at a local gardening shop. You can also purchase them online.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like mold, actually.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 30, 2008)

It was as i suspected! He's moulting. The whitish tinge was his old cuticle. Will have to wait till hes finished moulting to see if the black is anything bad or just a colour change.

Unfortunately he's chosen the highest part of his cage to moult from. its a bit of a drop if he falls. Once their out of their old shell, can they just climb up it onto the roof?

*sigh* and to think, i was originally raising him to be pinned for an entomology assignment! Theres no way i could pin him now that hes caused me so much stress! Haha


----------



## superfreak (Aug 30, 2008)

He lost his two mesothoracic legs in the moult


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 31, 2008)

superfreak said:


> He lost his two mesothoracic legs in the moult


Doesn't sound good. Now he will cause you more stress. You have to hand feed him since he can't catch any more food. How did he lose them? Did they drop off or something? Hand feeding with a pair of tweezers is the easiest.


----------



## superfreak (Aug 31, 2008)

They were left in his discarded shell. He didnt make it.

On the up side, i have a new adult New Zealand mantid named Boston. She looks spectacular! Beautiful blue eye spots on her raptorial forelegs! hope this one works out better.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 1, 2008)

Boston.


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 1, 2008)

superfreak said:


> Boston.


Looks a lot like my ant mantid. BTW you dont need to use the attachment feature. If you us it, you ge a very limited amount of space to post pics. Check this thread out to learn how to post pics.

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=11442


----------



## superfreak (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Oct 18, 2008)

I like that New Zealand mantis! How large is it?


----------



## superfreak (Oct 19, 2008)

Shes a beaut! I cant believe she's still alive! Shes laid me four healthy ooths already  

bout four cm long


----------

